# Christmas Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea I know Christmas is gone but got home today and had a letter in the mail. In it was a check from the Carnegie Arts Center for $540. They sold all of my Christmas ornaments, mini birdhouses and bells except for 3. I couldn't believe it. Now they want me to bring down my Hollow forms and hollow form vases to display and sell. They get 30% which isn't bad compared to other places and all the money goes to the Arts Center for upkeep. She told me since she took over last fall she wanted to start exposing local artist to the area. She said there is so much talent in the area and wanted to make it known. So I am excited about that.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats there Bernie. That is some pretty good change and for doing something you love! Keep at it bud and you will be able to retire in 6 months  

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bernie, that's wonderful! I'm so proud for you and hope you make a huge chunk of change out of it. Not to mention the potential for public exposure of your skill and artistry.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Congratulations Bern, it couldn't happen to a more deserving guy. You know the old saying? Cream always comes to the top. Well in this case your fine talents did come to the top. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Bernie. Really nice for you.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. Yes I was totally surprised for sure. I hope the Hollow forms and hollow form vases do well. I am also going to take some lidded boxes down. 

I just got back from Denver today and of course a trip to Woodcraft. That $540 didn't last long. I got a bed extension for the Nova DVR XP (makes it 44" between centers) with a new stand. I also got a bed extension for the Rikon midi which will make it 36" between centers. I picked up a 1 1/4" roughing gouge along with a modular tool rest with a 4", 6", offset 3" X 6" and a box rest. A couple of weeks ago I got a airbrush. So today I also picked up some dye that I am hoping to spray on my turnings and embellish some of the pieces. That should be fun. The wife also is going to paint T-shirts/sweatshirts. So we will have fun learning. I will get pictures when everything is together and have the DC hooked up.

Thanks again.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not the slightest bit surprised Bernie, the high standard of you're work will ensure continuous sales, congrats.


----------

